# Feiya Machines - Ace International Direct



## Dee Em (Jun 13, 2009)

So these have been around for a few years now, and it's been a while since we've had a Feiya thread too. Surely some of you out there have taken the plunge with them and have some feedback?
It's very difficult to look beyond the price and a 10 year guarantee, but what's the quality like? Machine issues? ACE support? Response time? Parts? Input greatly appreciated before I make a new machine choice!

(20yrs+ experience running commercial machines)


----------



## John Thomson (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a Joys Feiya 1201 ( Riccoma are the same machine).

I have not had any trouble with it.....7 years on and it still runs well although as embroidery is a sideline for me I don't use it constantly.

10 year warranty?.....well that was the same with Joys....till they folded and re emerged as ACE.
Joys pulled out of using Ebay because of the amount of negative feedback.
I have not had to use ACE so can't comment personally about them.

I did try to get a local engineer to do a service but he wouldn't touch Chinese machinesso I opened it up, cleaned and greased it and it is running fine.

John


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

I seem to always comment on Chinese machines. Stay away.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

EmbroidTek said:


> I seem to always comment on Chinese machines.


I was waiting for someone to put the quarter in the jukebox 

Sorry Jeff, had to... LOL


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

tfalk said:


> I was waiting for someone to put the quarter in the jukebox
> 
> Sorry Jeff, had to... LOL


HAHAHAHA 

The jukebox doesn't have any records to play because with Chinese equipment it is the same old song and dance my friend  It's the same song being played just a different artist. I believe they call that a cover song.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Feiya also got sued by Tajima from what I remember


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

General opinion over the years has been to first buy a bargepole and try not to touch said machines with it


----------



## Dee Em (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input, I had seen the previous threads with the Chinese machine reports but I was hoping to hear from someone that has actually pulled the trigger with this company recently and has bought their machines to hear their experiences. 

I'm guessing that seeing as the company is still going that somebody is buying their equipment. They could really do with investing in their 24-7 salesman though, their website is very 1996


----------

